# 1st Bluewater Trip on the Bluewater Cowboy



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Myself, brother Jody, brother-in-law Robert, Dan, and Pete left Gautier at 9:00 Friday morning and made the run to Venice to top off with fuel. We left Cypress Cove around 1:00 in the afternoon after having a great hamburger at the resturant. We made bait at the Cognac on the way out and they were perfect size hardtails. We made the run out 80 miles and got close to the rig we wanted to fish, when I got there a friend of mine called me on the radio and said they just released a 400# Blue. So out went the spread for the 1st time. We trolled for maybe 15 minutes when the right rigger popped and the hook came tight on a ****** and she put on a show. We had just started trolling so we didn't have any cameras out in time to get any pictures her jumping. We got her up to the boat got some pics and made a release. We were so excited that I forgot to get the tad stick out and tag her. We then moved on and started live baiting for tuna till dark. We caught one yellow before dark on a livey, it was Roberts 1st yellow. At dark we caught one yellow on a diamond jig and a bunch of blacks, but it was dead as far as the surface action goes. At daylight we went back to the rig and started live baiting with no takers. When then switched over to chunking and got 2 more yellows by 8:00. When the 4th one hit the deck I told them we had enough tuna so we started trolling toward the north with no bites. Once we reached the green water we picked up and ran back toward MS. On the way home we stopped and picked up 3 AJ's and a quick limit of snapper. It was a great 1st bluewater trip on this boat. I am going to post some pics and please don't rip me on the pics of the white. Hope everbody had a great 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## "reel" spear-it (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job! Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Lee, That 36' looks like a fish catching machine. Congrats!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

great job! congrats


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Lee. Thanks for posting.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

What a great start! I hope this is a sign your boat has good mojo. Thanks for the post and pictures.


----------

